# 2009 Dodge Ram



## Christina (Jul 14, 2009)

Went to the OK State Fair yesterday. This is looking pretty handy to me!!
What do you guys/gals think? The boss man is due for a new truck soon...
Currently running out of a 2002 Ford F350 (Diesel :thumbdown.
Looking for some other input.
You can view more details at... http://www.dodge.com/en/2009/ram_1500/design/boxes_cabs/


----------



## Christina (Jul 14, 2009)

I have a Chevy Avalanche that has like boxes on the sides of the beds... and they are very handy for a personal vehicle. The ones on the Dodge Ram seem alot bigger as far as the access door... 
Does Ford Offer anything like this that you guys know of? Or am I going to have to try to convert my Ford driven boss?


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

This is the problem I see with the big 3. Instead of offering a solid well built vehicle, they focus on gidjets and gadgets.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

The metal on the Dodges is too thin for a work truck. I had one I just sold. If you looked at it hard it would dent and scratch...


----------



## Christina (Jul 14, 2009)

OK, I will keep looking then...


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

Dodge has the worst reliability record out of the big 3. I need a new truck soon, haven't done my homework yet, but I'm probably gonna go with a Ford or a Toyota.


----------



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

FORDS new mini work van. I've seen one up close and they really look cheap.


I like this red ex-cab.:thumbsup:


----------



## Christina (Jul 14, 2009)

para1 said:


> FORDS new mini work van. I've seen one up close and they really look cheap.


FORD TRANSIT CONNECT
Towing Capacity Not Listed
Engine displacement 2.0L
Engine horsepower 136hp @ 6,300RPM
Transmission 4 speed automatic
Fuel tank capacity 15.4gal. 
Rear headroom Not Listed
Rear hiproom Not Listed
Rear shoulder room Not Listed
Exterior length 180.7" 
Front Wheel Drive
MSRP $20,780

FORD E-250
Towing capacity 6,000lbs
Engine displacement 5.4L 
Engine horsepower 225hp @ 4,800RPM 
Transmission 4 speed automatic 
Fuel tank capacity 35.0gal. 
Rear headroom 40.2" 
Rear hiproom 66.5" 
Rear shoulder room 71.7" 
Exterior length 216.7" 
Rear Wheel Drive
MSRP $26,935

In comparison to the van we have... The Transit is a definate NO!
I am thinking now with all the bad talk on the Dodge, I think Chevy is meant to be only a riding vehicle (don't care much for the commercial line), I think we are staying with Ford. Think I am going to look into them on new options... send any info if you guys get some ideas.


----------



## Regulator (Aug 20, 2009)

Have you checked out IHC?


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

Dear big auto makers GM, Ford, Dodge, Toyota

I want a Work van with a little more over head room like the sprinter
Available 4x4 yes weather gets bad up here. How come I can buy a car for 20 grand with all the bells and whistles and a cargo van at 28,000 comes with nothing!! :whistling2:
Or a fully loaded pick up with 4x4 all the toy's for 28k or less :whistling2:
And my van at same Price still has nothing???


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Ford vans have a 4x4 option.

I have owned MANY dodge trucks. Never had the first problem with them.


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

ILPlumber said:


> Ford vans have a 4x4 option.
> 
> I have owned MANY dodge trucks. Never had the first problem with them.


 Wow never knew this  Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

My better 1/2 had one a few years back. All kinds of electrical problems before 50k. Tranny blew out at 100k. Had several other friends that owned 1500s with the same problems.

I recently had a Toyota Tacoma that we ran up to OVER 170k with no problems what so ever (aside from standard maintenance like belts, brakes, fluids etc). The only reason that I still don't have it is because I was rear ended be some shmuck in an escalade in clear water and the insurance company totaled it out......I was sad so see it go.



ILPlumber said:


> Ford vans have a 4x4 option.
> 
> I have owned MANY dodge trucks. Never had the first problem with them.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

UnclogNH said:


> Dear big auto makers GM, Ford, Dodge, Toyota
> 
> I want a Work van with a little more over head room like the sprinter
> Available 4x4 yes weather gets bad up here. How come I can buy a car for 20 grand with all the bells and whistles and a cargo van at 28,000 comes with nothing!! :whistling2:
> ...


What I can't get is why work trucks are getting taller. Even at 6'3", I have trouble reaching in the back of the new bigger trucks. A lowered work truck would be better.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

try working out of my box truck :laughing:


----------



## Scott K (Oct 12, 2008)

Didn't they have a 1 ton truck with a 10 foot bed at some show recently as a concept vehicle? It would be deadly if they came out with a 12 foot bed - full lengthes of Copper and ABS with the tailgate closed!!


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I hoping Toyota comes out with a full size work van before I need another one...
I just hope my POS Jimmy keeps going till then...:whistling2:

I have bought my last big 3 work truck...

They have hosed me for the last time...:yes:


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

I hope toyota comes back out with their 1 ton tacoma chassis. Great idea and I would buy it in a heartbeat.


----------



## Christina (Jul 14, 2009)

Anybody know a brand name of this one? This looks very nice but I would be interested in seeing how efficient it is...


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

friend of mine has a Stahl that looks familiar to that.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Every dogde we ever owed the tranny fell out of it.


----------



## RollinSoLo (Sep 22, 2009)

i owned a 99 dodge, the trany never fell out but wrecked it 2 times same side,First wreck a teenager pulled out in front of me and i could not stop Tboned her.
Second time going about 70 down 635, 4 car wreck the person who caused the wreck cut off a Honda civic, civic slammed on brakes, then got rear ended by a Chevy.The civic flies across 4 lanes sideways into the hammer lane where i then proceed to destroying it.
Then the Chevy that rear ended the civic got rear ended by a ford. 
The car that caused the accident a beamer drove away scott free.

This was on valentines day and my g/f was of coarse xtra *****y becuse I didn't make it home to eat dinner.


----------

